# Bear Gryll's is amazing.



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

but it would be hard for me in extreme case's to hold back my passion for reptile's and other exotic's to save myself from hunger.

i'll probably be too attentive with my surrounding's to bother eating. being british and deprived of wildlife afterall, if i was in some the area's he's been too.


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

bear grills is a B*****D.

its all faked go on youtube .. one of his ephasodes was filmed where they all pulled up on the motorway.

and apparently he walked for miles and miles.


but thats my opinion of him.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

hes an idiot


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

YouTube - Re: Man Vs. Wild, Bear Grylls is a Phony


----------



## Bobbich (May 4, 2009)

I think this makes short work of that claim :
Evidence - BearWiki


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh god, not again. Go to off topic, search Bear Grylls and you will find the main thread about him (as well as hundreds of others).


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

*Dr Who* does not realy fight* Darleks* :gasp:

It's *TV* people


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

AZUK said:


> *Dr Who* does not realy fight* Darleks* :gasp:
> 
> It's *TV* people


Your KIDDING! Who will save us then Dave?Can I borrow Salem for protection?:gasp:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Barry.M said:


> Your KIDDING! Who will save us then Dave?Can I borrow Salem for protection?:gasp:


That dude could take on the Cyber men side ways aswell !


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

bear grylls is not to be taken seriously.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

bear gryll's is a :censor: :censor: :censor:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

AZUK said:


> That dude could take on the Cyber men side ways aswell !


:lol2: Has he knocked you out again since? Scary dude.:2thumb:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

No he is a* Pussy* ! _but dont tell him I said that ok_


----------



## craigy g (Jun 24, 2009)

bear grllys is a dick it aint even genuine he kills all them snakes an rabbits then sleeps in a 5 star hotel hows that amazin ????


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

bear grylls is a joke not for the killing or anything... but because he's supposed to be showing survival techniques... yet he does the god-awful worst things one can do in a survival situation.

i guess he's showing survival... or how to die trying.

just the other day he was on tv here and on this steep, rocky hillside... talking about how treacherous the footing was... so what does he do?... he leaps down the hill, rocks sliding as well as him, just to get down the hill. 

why not take your time and carefully walk down instead of leaping like some mountain goat? in a survival situation the last thing you need is a spranged ankle or some other injury...

... then he'll climb some tree 5,000 feet tall... great, fall out of a tree...

he knows stuff about survival but he takes these ridiculous chances getting injured.

rule#1... don't get injured in a survival situation... that will make things very much worse.

... i think he does these things for the audience... entertainment value... in real life a broken leg can be the deal breaker in surviving.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree 100% with HABU, however a program with Bear being very carefully would be rather dull. Let's not forget it's meant to be entertaining.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

HABU said:


> bear grylls is a joke not for the killing or anything... but because he's supposed to be showing survival techniques... yet he does the god-awful worst things one can do in a survival situation.
> 
> i guess he's showing survival... or how to die trying.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, it is just for entertainment at the end of the day. Anybody that followed his "survival techniques" would be dead within hours, lol.

I saw one the other day where he saw a bear print and started panicking cos there were bears after him, so he ran down a steep, rocky hill, then jumped about 30ft into a river! lol!


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

HABU said:


> bear grylls is a joke not for the killing or anything... but because he's supposed to be showing survival techniques... yet he does the god-awful worst things one can do in a survival situation.
> i guess he's showing survival... or how to die trying.
> just the other day he was on tv here and on this steep, rocky hillside... talking about how treacherous the footing was... so what does he do?... he leaps down the hill, rocks sliding as well as him, just to get down the hill.
> why not take your time and carefully walk down instead of leaping like some mountain goat? in a survival situation the last thing you need is a spranged ankle or some other injury...
> ...


:lol2:the best one ever was: ''the quickest way to travel...is to jump in some rapids!'' so he did and then whacked his leg on a rock 

and he went INSIDE (eurgh) a dead camel or something...so whether it was put there on purpose...he still went inside it!! You just wouldn't would you !! :lol2:


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

Mouki said:


> :lol2:the best one ever was: ''the quickest way to travel...is to jump in some rapids!'' so he did and then whacked his leg on a rock
> 
> and he went INSIDE (eurgh) a dead camel or something...so whether it was put there on purpose...he still went inside it!! You just wouldn't would you !! :lol2:


its like star wars, except oppasite climate.


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

boidae said:


> its like star wars, except oppasite climate.


i've never watched star wars so i don't get that
bear grylls is just a fool :bash:


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

doesn't bear teach you the harshest way of surviving?
ray mear's teaches you basic survival?


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

he is a co:censor:ck , its all fake . i would love to beat him with a stick or throw him against a tree


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

boidae said:


> doesn't bear teach you the harshest way of surviving?
> ray mear's teaches you basic survival?


 youll need both anyway, theres no point learning the harshest ways of survival, if you cant tie a knot or start a fire.

so in a way their both good.


----------



## Kopite (Aug 9, 2008)

He is a god! How can you say he is a phony?? He is ex SAS for gods sake! He may not live out in the wild like the show suggests but he still does things that no ordinary person would attempt :notworthy:


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Kopite said:


> He is a god! How can you say he is a phony?? He is ex SAS for gods sake! He may not live out in the wild like the show suggests but he still does things that no ordinary person would attempt :notworthy:


Which, in a lot of cases, totally contradict what you should actually do in this survival sitiuation.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

All these people 'exposing' Bear Grylls as a fake, come off it.

Are we supposed to think that Bear Grylls actually goes and gets lost in remote parts of the world to the point of being starving and close to death?

He's filming a TV programme people, come on. It's an educational TV program. While we call him a 'phoney', we might do well to remember that Ray Mears is a phoney too. He's not in trouble with a camera crew following him around and medics on standby.

I like Bear Grylls, and enjoy his TV programme; it is what it is.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

he's a regular guy... SAS... whoopee-do. he's hitting a lick and having fun so good for him... it's t.v.... you have to ham it up or get canceled.

... but don't take the show seriously... it's entertainment.

sas... i'm impressed...:whistling2:

no really...


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

All of you who don't believe that the whole show is staged and fake watch this......

YouTube - Re: Man Vs. Wild, Bear Grylls is a Phony

Entertaining? Yes, I don't doubt it, I like watching his shows.

Real? Absolutely not.


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

doesn't matter if its fake, he still teaches some good tips.

"Born Survivor is not an observational documentary series, but a how to' guide to basic survival techniques in extreme environments."

http://www.thisisdorset.net/news/1566314.bear_grylls_in_fake_scenes_controversy/


----------

